# Xxxx Brewery Tour



## BIGRO (9/7/07)

Hay guys.

Just wondering if anyone has done the xxx tour since it has been refurbished? i was thinking about going with some mates to see how the big boys do it. anyway tell me what you thought about it so i know what i am in for


Cheers!!


----------



## jimmy01 (9/7/07)

Hi BIGRO

Been there a couple of weeks ago. Tour is Ok - reasonably informative. They have cut down some of the propoganda that they included last time I did the tour (couple of years ago). Good to see some of the old XXXX TV ads that they show

Best part is the bar afterwards. XXX Sparkling Ale is quite a nice drop - though we were told on the tour that James Squire brew this now. Carbine Stout off the tap is quite nice too.

IMO its a good arvo out.


Cheers
Dave


----------



## bonj (9/7/07)

I've wanted to do this for a while, if only just to see all the brew porn.


----------



## sluggerdog (9/7/07)

jimmy01 said:


> Tour is Ok - reasonably informative. They have cut down some of the propoganda that they included last time I did the tour (couple of years ago). Good to see some of the old XXXX TV ads that they show
> 
> Best part is the bar afterwards. XXX Sparkling Ale is quite a nice drop - though we were told on the tour that James Squire brew this now. Carbine Stout off the tap is quite nice too.



Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## BIGRO (11/7/07)

Cheers for the comments.

I will be going in a few weeks and will let yas know


----------



## Haydo (11/7/07)

Used to be free about 15 years ago. I remember fondly going on about 10 XXXX brewery tours in 2 years while I was at Uni, the guys who used to do the tours got to know you and after a few bypassed the tour and used to just take us straight up to the bar for a couple of hours! :beer:


----------

